

CitySourced: Lessons learned from our TC50 experience - aditya
http://blog.freedomspeaks.com/index.php/88/drinking-from-the-fire-hose-our-tc50-experience/

======
dondenald
Neat demo. Nitpick: the presenter's nervousness made it uncomfortable to
watch. Between his dry-mouth clicks and swallows, long verbal gaps &
unproductive chatter (..."that concludes that demo...") - i had a constant
"edge-of-my-seat" anticipation of something about to go wrong.

